# Operation could not be completed (error 0x00000005).



## hwangmo (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi all,
Sorry !! my English is poor please never mind.

I have a main server running Windows Server 2008R2 and a client computer with Windows 7 Professional & Windows 8 on my Network. all client are using server from remote desktop connection. but one of my client (windows 7 professional) facing the problem while accessing to the local computer printer from remote desktop it displayed this message.

"Operation could not be completed (error 0x00000005). Access is Denied.

firstly when i access that printer computer asking for user name & password but i already disabled the password from network & group policy too.. again and again its asking user & password and i manually put the user & password after that it open but while double click to the printer its showing this problem.

i am tired of this problem. Please help me out.


----------

